# Leonardite alternative in the UK



## willsy (22 Apr 2012)

Hi

I'm just in the process of setting up my first low tech, low light aquirum   . It's 160L with 75W T8. Just wondering about the substrate now. Really wanted to go the Tom Barr route, but there is no Leonardite alternative in the UK   . According to this link you can use peat and activated carbon mixed:

http://www.barrreport.com/showthread.ph ... lternative

Is this any old peat from B&Q and activated carbon that is used in aquarium filters? Any particular quantities. i.e. 50% and 50%?

Or is there some other way of doing this?

Cheers

Will.


----------



## Alastair (22 Apr 2012)

Any moss peat etc should be fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willsy (23 Apr 2012)

Thanks very much Alistair. Would you reccomend adding carbon to it as per the attached link (Tom Barr recomended). Or should I just add the organic moss peat?
Cheers
Will.


----------



## Alastair (23 Apr 2012)

if you have any carbon add it mate. Tom wouldnt say it if it wasnt beneficial.


----------

